# Routing Wood Clock Gears.



## Wes Anderson (Oct 26, 2007)

I DO A VARIETY OF WOOD WORK, FURNATURE,HIGH QUALITY TURNING, INTARSA, GRANDKID TOYS, ETC. Am looking for a good way to rout wood clock gears, including patterns, cutters, fixtures.



Wes


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a link to one of the forums.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/178-wooden-clock-gears.html?highlight=clock
Looks like it's what you're looking for.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wes

here's two more links you may want to check out 

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4551&highlight=clock
http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/

=========



Wes Anderson said:


> I DO A VARIETY OF WOOD WORK, FURNATURE,HIGH QUALITY TURNING, INTARSA, GRANDKID TOYS, ETC. Am looking for a good way to rout wood clock gears, including patterns, cutters, fixtures.
> 
> 
> 
> Wes


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure if it will help, Wes but the Australian Wood Review ran a 3 part series on this in Issues 52, 53 & 54 with excellent drawings, photos and written description. You can get back issues from

www.woodreview.com.au


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Wes, would love to see some of your stuff!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Wes,

Welcome...


----------

